# iPAQ 3780 PDA Power Problems



## nigelmoat (Jan 1, 2002)

I am having problems with an iPAQ 3780 PDA. We use the same PDA's throughout the company and a number of the units are experiencing the same fault.....

After a variable period of time (5 minutes up), even though fully charged, the PDA will just shut down. There will be no battery low warnings. The screen slowly fades away (vertical stripes) and the iPAQ shuts down completely. Switching the unit back on displayed the default red iPAQ pocket PC start up screen and all is OK again (for a few minutes).

It all looks as though the PDA has been forced into a battery discharge mode which is usually carried out by pressing the calender and iTask buttons and then pressing the reset button.

One thought is that the batteries are duff. However, some of the units experienced the fault after a relatively short period of time - is there another common bug with them?


----------

